# Any recommendations for a surf fishing ladder/platform?



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a easily portable, stable, and TALL platform to fish from that I can set up on the sandbar. I'm using a 6 ft fiberglass/aluminum ladder right now. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I am going to try the ladder we had for one of those big pools that walmart sells.You shouldnt have any trouble finding one because most people use the pool 1 yr then trash it.I think if I weld some plate to the bottom of the legs it should keep it from sinking in the sand.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

When the Panhandle Pompano Posse fished Navarre, we would often see what we called the 'Alabama Boys'. They sat on stepladdders out in the wash. They also wore those white paper painter coveralls while fishing. It looked like they were painting a house. C2


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)




----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

How do I find out more about that stand in the picture?


----------

